# XRDP & VirtualBox



## pestslent1 (Feb 24, 2018)

Hello folks, hope this is the place for this post. I set up XRDP on a install of 11.1 with KDE (Its on a Tri-boot (2003R2,FreeBSD add Debian linux) computer so it is MBR/UFS) . XRDP works great. MY question is why can't I open Virtualbox remotely ( It works locally). I try to open from the csh Konsole remotly over XRDP and get "Qt WARNING: QXcbConnection: Failed to initialize XRandr." "Segmentation fault (core dumped)". Any Ideas or resolutions?


----------



## kpedersen (Feb 24, 2018)

It could be that it's underlying GUI toolkit (Qt4?) requires something that the underlying XRDP X11 server does not provide. Can you run Xephyr from your XRDP session and then try to open VirtualBox inside that?

Otherwise try vncserver (Uses Xvfb or Xdummy servers underneath) and try opening VirtualBox in that as a test.

Edit: I know for a fact that tigervnc's server on FreeBSD supports xrandr because we use it to change virtual screen size on the fly.


----------



## pestslent1 (Feb 27, 2018)

kpedersen said:


> It could be that it's underlying GUI toolkit (Qt4?) requires something that the underlying XRDP X11 server does not provide. Can you run Xephyr from your XRDP session and then try to open VirtualBox inside that?
> 
> Otherwise try vncserver (Uses Xvfb or Xdummy servers underneath) and try opening VirtualBox in that as a test.
> 
> Edit: I know for a fact that tigervnc's server on FreeBSD supports xrandr because we use it to change virtual screen size on the fly.



Thanks for the info (haven't tried it yet).
 I found a way to achieve my goal though, Use xrdp "sesman-x11rdp" to login remotely from my Windows box, start VM from terminal "VBoxManage startvm 7BSD --type headless" on remote FreeBSD. Use KRDC to log into VM on remote FreeBSD or use RDP from my windows box. (The VM is Win 7).

Do you know of any good "for a BSD newbie" instructions to use "bhyve" ?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 27, 2018)

pestslent1 said:


> Do you know of any good "for a BSD newbie" instructions to use "bhyve" ?


https://github.com/churchers/vm-bhyve/wiki/Quickstart


----------

